# why is it cloudy so much in north east?



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2014)

Yes I got this idea from another thread but curious to why we have so many cloudy days even more in winter?


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes I got this idea from another thread but curious to why we have so many cloudy days even more in winter?


Wind generallly blows from West To East, all those West coast peoples hot air drifting accross melting our snow.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2014)

Big 'ol lakes to our West,  big 'ol ocean to our East.  Buy stock in dehumidifiers.


----------



## abc (May 4, 2014)

Clouds are nothing but water in the air!

So yes, the lakes to our west contributes a lot of water into the air. And unlike in the west where big high mountain ranges strips the water from the air as it passes through, the air gets to keep the water as it drift around the northeast (and eventually goes out to sea).

That water, sometimes drop as rain, sometimes not, is what keeps our mountain green. I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2014)

Also right now (and for many months now) we've generally had wind flows more out of the Northwest than just West or even somewhat of the more typical "warm months" Southerly direction too along the East Coast. That "cooler" air from the North, that has some moisture in it (thanks to all the previously referenced water near us) and the low elevation is acted on by the getting fairly strong now sun. The heating of the sun interacting with the "moist" cool air helps to create some atmospheric instability (I.e. cloud and or rain formation) 

This phenomena is currently annoying me at my daughters, cool, cloudy, pop up shower damp soccer game!! ;-)


----------



## Not Sure (May 4, 2014)

abc said:


> Clouds are nothing but water in the air!
> 
> So yes, the lakes to our west contributes a lot of water into the air. And unlike in the west where big high mountain ranges strips the water from the air as it passes through, the air gets to keep the water as it drift around the northeast (and eventually goes out to sea).
> 
> That water, sometimes drop as rain, sometimes not, is what keeps our mountain green. I wouldn't want it any other way.


Would be interesting to see if there were a difference in skin cancer rates
East vs West


----------



## abc (May 5, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Would be interesting to see if there were a difference in skin cancer rates
> East vs West


I've not read any credible data on skin cancer rate east vs west.  

It's more complicated than just the amount of sun or cloud though. The population out west are probably more likely to do more outdoor activity too. So that also contributes to increase exposure, cloud or not. 

The east, on the other hand, could easily make up the "short fall" by those spending hours in tanning salon! ;-)


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2014)

abc said:


> I've not read any credible data on skin cancer rate east vs west.
> 
> It's more complicated than just the amount of sun or cloud though. The population out west are probably more likely to do more outdoor activity too. So that also contributes to increase exposure, cloud or not.
> 
> The east, on the other hand, could easily make up the "short fall" by those spending hours in tanning salon! ;-)


 In Jersey yes.


----------

